# How long does iot take to top out a Hog



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I have an oportunity to get 50lb Bar Hogs and haven't done this in thirty years. How long does it take to go from 50 to 250 or so on a hog fed well?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

In a commercial operation I have customers finishing hogs from weaning to 280 lb in 23 weeks. If they use a nursery we can get that pig from 50 lb to 280 lb in 18 weeks.

Jim


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We figure about six months from birth in the warm months, a bit longer in the cold months. This is primarily on a pasture/hay+dairy diet.

For your range, four months more or less depending on breed, diet, etc. I would suggest worming the pig.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

800# of hog 14% rations and 25 weeks, plus scraps equals around 250# hog


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

it usally takes me about 6 months!


----------

